# Series wound with a Curtis 1231 -did I get it right?



## 46 Dodge (Mar 20, 2021)

Don’t worry it is jus mock up. No voltage anywhere near. Cables are just to show r6es (on’t wan to. New ones until Inw the route). First picture has only clues on motor, right is A2 and left is A1


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

46 Dodge said:


> Cables are just to show r6es (on’t wan to. New ones until Inw the route).


Maybe try typing that again.


----------



## 46 Dodge (Mar 20, 2021)

Appologies. This is only a mock up and so there is no need to worry if this mock up is completely wrong. But please help me get it correct. The cables also are only intended to show the runs, new cables will be made when I can confirm this controller to motor wiring is correct. I believe I have followed the Curtis Manual, alas, it does not look correct on the motors.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Post the manual if you want it checked


----------

